# Vista et Bootcamp : questions/réponses



## Tarul (30 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; toutes et &#224; tous,

Comme vous le savez certainement, Vista est officiellement sortis. Ce fil a pour but de cadrer, regrouper les diff&#233;rentes astuces et bidouille permettant d'exploiter au mieux Vista sur les diff&#233;rentes machines d'Apple.


Pour plus de clart&#233; je vous propose ce format de message :
*Message Exemple*

Machine vis&#233;e +options particuli&#232;res : MBP C2D 15,4", 2Go de ram 160Go. 
Version de Bootcamp : V1.12

Probl&#232;me rencontr&#233; : l'isight ne fonctionne pas, et le driver d'Apple non plus.
Solution ayant fonctionn&#233;e : r&#233;cup&#233;rer le driver &#224; cette adresse

*Fin du message d'exemple*
Pour les questions sans r&#233;ponse, merci de suivre le m&#234;me format en laissant le champs "solution" vide.

Si il y a des postes qui s'&#233;cartent de ce format, on fera le m&#233;nage.

Edit : pour les p&#233;riph&#233;riques comme les claviers et souris, pr&#233;ciser le type de clavier(sans fil, BT,...) et le mod&#232;le.


----------



## bedric (31 Janvier 2007)

Pareil...

Machine visé +options particulieres : MBP C2D 15,4", 1go de ram 120GO. 
Version de bootcamp : V1.12

Problème rencontrer : l'isight ne fonctionne pas, et le clavier non plus...


----------



## Xtrem (1 Février 2007)

Machine vis&#233;e + Options Particuli&#232;res: MBP C2D, 17", 2 Go, 160 Go
Version de Bootcamp: V.1.12

Probl&#232;me rencontr&#233;: L'iSight n'est pas reconnue, petit soucis pour une connection sur Internet (mais le probl&#232;me vient s&#251;rement de moi, je n'ai peut-&#234;tre pas assez chercher la soluce) et apparement, quelques petits soucis au niveau des caract&#232;res avec le clavier et aussi les fonctions F* comme la luminosit&#233;, le param&#232;trage du son etc...

Tarul, ton lien m&#232;ne &#224; une page morte. 

Et une fois qu'on a bien r&#233;cup&#233;rer ce Driver que tu mentionnes, l'iSight fonctionne r&#233;ellement ? Elle est reconnue?


----------



## FRZ.one (3 Février 2007)

Pareil que vous:

Machine vis&#233; + options particuli&#232;res : imac 20" CD, 512go de ram 250GO. 
Version de bootcamp : V1.12

Probl&#232;me rencontrer : l'isight et le clavier ne fonctionnent pas


----------



## Toumak (6 Février 2007)

Voici un lien (anglais) donn&#233; par Frodon
c'est une astuce pour faire fonctionner l'isight sous Windows Vista

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=228741


----------



## minimaniac (6 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous, voila la procédure que j'ai suivi pour faire fonctionner mon MacBook avec Vista.

-Extraire les Drivers

À partir du CD/DVD que vous avez gravé à l'aide de Bootcamp, copier le fichier .exe et coller le sur le bureau de Windows Vista, préférablement dans un dossier nommé "Drivers".

Démarrer l'application Invite de Commandes, si vous ne le trouver pas aller dans Menu démarrer...Tous les programmes...Accesoirs... Invite de Commandes

Taper     cd Desktop\Drivers

Taper       Install Macintosh Drivers for Windows XP.exe /A /v

Attendre quelques secondes le temps qu'un message de sécurité apparaisse et cliquez autoriser, sélectionner la langue Français, les drivers devrait s'installer dans le dossier.

-Le clavier

Allez dans votre dossier Drivers...program files...Macintosh Drivers for Windows XP 1.1.2...Apple Keyboard et double clic sur Setup.exe.    Ensuite vous devrez redémarrer l'ordinateur.

-Trakpad



Allez dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques...Souris et autres périphériques  de pointage...Souris HID  qui a comme numéros d'indentication du matériel (click droit Propriétés...onglets Détails...Numéros d'indentication du matériel) 
 HID\VID_047D&PID_1012&REV_0200 

Une fois trouvé, installer le pilote manuellement, Mettre à jour le pilote logiciel...Rechercher un pilote logiciel sur mon ordinateur...Me laisser choisir parmi une liste de pilotes de périphériques sur mon ordinateur...Disque fourni...maintenant vous devez trouver le pilote...Drivers...program files...Macintosh Drivers for Windows XP 1.1.2...aapltctp




-Carte de son

Allez dans votre dossier Drivers...program files...Macintosh Drivers for Windows XP 1.1.2...SigmaTel (ou Realtek pour certain)...et double clic sur Setup.exe. 

-iSight

Allez dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques...Périphériques d'images...selectionner celui qui est dans la liste...faite un clic droit dessus...Mettre à jour le pilote logiciel...Rechercher un pilote logiciel sur mon ordinateur...Me laisser choisir parmi une liste de pilotes de périphériques sur mon ordinateur...Disque fourni...maintenant vous devez trouver le pilote...Drivers...program files...Macintosh Drivers for Windows XP 1.1.2...iSight et installer le pilote.

-Brightness Controller, Apple Time

Ouvrir votre dossier Drivers...System32...copier Appletime, Brightness et Startup Disk.cpl dans C: ...Windows...System32. Créer des raccourcis avec Appletime et Brightness sur votre Bureau et ensuite coller dans le dossier suivant... Cliquez sur le bouton Démarrer du Menu, cliquez sur Tous les programmes, cliquez avec le bouton de droit sur le dossier Démarrage, puis cliquez sur Ouvrir.

Allez dans votre dossier Drivers...System32...Drivers... copier StartupDiskDriver.sys et coller dans C: ...Windows...System32...Drivers

(ces deux programmes n'ont pas d'autorisation pour le moment de la part de Vista pour fonctionner tout seul au démarrage, donc vous devrez les démarrer manuellement en allent dans le dossier Démarrage de vos programmes dans la bar de menu)


-Bluetooth
Allez dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques...Contrôleurs de bus USB...chercher le Périphérique USB composite qui a comme numéros d'indentication du matériel (click droit Propriétés...onglets Détails...Numéros d'indentication du matériel)  USB\VID05A&PID_8205&REV_1965.
Une fois trouvé, installer le pilote manuellement, il se trouve dans: Drivers...program files...Macintosh Drivers for Windows XP 1.1.2...BthKicker
Vous devriez avoir maintenant dans votre Gestionnaire de périphériques un périphériques qui se nomme Radios Bluetooth avec deux entrées.


----------



## 6ix (13 Février 2007)

Machine visée + options particulières : MBP C2D 15,4 2.16Ghz", 2Go de ram 120Go. 
Version de Bootcamp : V1.12

Problèmes rencontrés:



minimaniac a dit:


> *Trakpad*
> 
> Allez dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques...Souris et autres périphériques  de pointage...Souris HID  qui a comme numéros d'indentication du matériel (click droit Propriétés...onglets Détails...Numéros d'indentication du matériel)
> HID\VID_047D&PID_1012&REV_0200



Pour ma part, j'ai 3x "Souris HID": la 1e est ma souris USB, mais pour les deux autres, aucun ne correspond à HID\VID_047D&PID_1012&REV_0200. J'ai tenté tout de même la mise à jour du driver (sur les deux), mais l'utilisation du trackpad ne change pas.



> *Carte son*
> 
> Allez dans votre dossier Drivers...program files...Macintosh Drivers for Windows XP 1.1.2...SigmaTel (ou Realtek pour certain)...et double clic sur Setup.exe.



Le driver fonctionne, par contre le haut-parleur gauche émet un léger sifflement continu si le driver est actif.

*Wi-Fi*

Je n'arrive pas à capter de réseaux Wi-Fi. Vista me dit qu'aucune carte réseau n'est présente, pourtant il en affiche bien une dans "Gestionnaire de périphériques". Faut-il également installer un driver ou faire une autre manipulation?


----------



## Kilian2 (18 Février 2007)

iMac 20" C2D et Vista Home Premium :

Son : ok (pilotes sigmatel)
Clavier : ok (après extraction des drivers)
iSight : ok ( après bidouille ci dessus)
Carte Graphique : ok et sans soucis dans Far Cry ou Age of Empire 3 ( avec pilotes ATI Vista WHQL )
Wifi : ok ( même en "n" sans aucun driver )
Ethernet : ok ( sans aucun driver)
Bluethooth : (pas encore testé)

Restent un certain compteur de performance non identifié et l'apple remote ( bien dommage)


----------



## exzi-by (19 Février 2007)

Salut j'ai install&#233; vista integral sur mon imac 20 a 2,16 Ghz avec 2 Go de ram. Pas de probleme j'ai fait comme au dessus pour certain pilote.
Le son, clavier (pas le numerique) isight, carte graphique et ethernet marche sans probleme. J'ai pas test&#233; le wifi mais le bluetooth ne marche pas (pas grave c'est juste pas curiosit&#233; que j'ai install&#233; vista). Par contre le probleme c'est que quand je vait dans panneau de cofig et sur demar&#233; pour boot&#233; sur os x pas moyen il me dit que le disque demar&#233; a mal etait install&#233; !!! d&#233;g. je vais soir si y a un moyen sur os x pour rectifi&#233; ca !!!


----------



## Kilian2 (19 Février 2007)

Le clavier numérique fonctionne normalement il faut juste appuyer une fois sur la touche au dessus du "7" c'est l'équivalent de "ver num" sur PC


----------



## Kéfa (19 Février 2007)

Juste une question tant que &#231;a parle de Vista.

Personne ne parle de la proc&#233;dure d'install. Comment &#231;a marche :

- On installe XP et on upgrade ?
- On partitionne et puis on boote sur le dvd de vista ?
- Autre technique ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tarul (20 Février 2007)

exzi-by a dit:


> Salut j'ai installé vista integral sur mon imac 20 a 2,16 Ghz avec 2 Go de ram. Pas de probleme j'ai fait comme au dessus pour certain pilote.
> Le son, clavier (pas le numerique) isight, carte graphique et ethernet marche sans probleme. J'ai pas testé le wifi mais le bluetooth ne marche pas (pas grave c'est juste pas curiosité que j'ai installé vista). Par contre le probleme c'est que quand je vait dans panneau de cofig et sur demaré pour booté sur os x pas moyen il me dit que le disque demaré a mal etait installé !!! dég. je vais soir si y a un moyen sur os x pour rectifié ca !!!


tu as le même écran de "démérrage" dans les préférences systèmes.



Kéfa a dit:


> Juste une question tant que ça parle de Vista.
> 
> Personne ne parle de la procédure d'install. Comment ça marche :
> 
> ...


on parle surtout de l'option 2, mais l'option 1 devrait fonctionner(sans garantie).


----------



## Kilian2 (20 Février 2007)

Moi je l'ai installé via Bootcamp exactement comme XP et aucun souci  Bootcamp boot sur le DVD de Vista comme sur le CD de XP ( il apparaît en faisant alt ) donc inutile de se compliquer c'est simple comme bonjour et ça marche nickel  

Donc : On partitionne et puis on boote sur le dvd de vista => oui ça marche


----------



## manufon91 (20 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Vista Intégrale sur mon MacBook grâce à BootCamp. J'ai une Mighty Mouse Bluetooth qui fonctionne mais je n'arrive pas à configurer les boutons (molette). Je ne trouve pas de section Bluetooth sur ce nouveau Windows.
Existe-t-elle??

Merci


----------



## azel (20 Février 2007)

hello 

j'ai installé hier soir vista intégrale sur mon macbook noir avec bootcamp... j'ai tente d'installer les drivers du cd de bootcamp mais l'installation s'est arrêtée avant la fin (erreur)...
sauf qu'après l'installation, il m'était impossible de booter sur osx! je n'avais pas le choix entre les 2 systemes...

J'ai donc du reinstaller osx et du coup, je ne peux plus booter sur vista...

Quelqu'u pourrait-il m'éclairer la dessus?

merci et bonne journée à tous


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Février 2007)

azel a dit:


> hello
> 
> j'ai install&#233; hier soir vista int&#233;grale sur mon macbook noir avec bootcamp... j'ai tente d'installer les drivers du cd de bootcamp mais l'installation s'est arr&#234;t&#233;e avant la fin (erreur)...
> sauf qu'apr&#232;s l'installation, il m'&#233;tait impossible de booter sur osx! je n'avais pas le choix entre les 2 systemes...
> ...



:modo:

En haut du forum il y a un sujet &#233;pingl&#233; qui s'appelle :                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*FAQ : A Lire Avant De Poster Sur Ce Forum !*

Je pense qu'il t'aurait bien &#233;t&#233; utile. Surtout il t'aurait &#233;vit&#233; de r&#233;installer OS X...


----------



## Luke58 (25 Février 2007)

De mon côté Vista ne veut pas se connecter à mon réseau Wifi.

Il est fourni par la Freebox, et Mac OS s'y connecte sans problème.
Vista détecte les réseaux, donc la carte semble fonctionner, mais quand je me connecte, il essaie pendant 1 mn avant de me jeter.
Pourtant ça marchait à l'époque de la RC1...

Mais ma question surtout : Windows a installé ma carte sans-fil avec son driver integré (Windows\System\drivers\athr.sys, je crois). J'arrive pas à utiliser le driver Bootcamp extrait du CD.
Si j'essaie de mettre à jour le pilote de ma carte, il me dit qu'elle est déjà à jour. Et si je la désinstalle, elle se réinstalle automatiquement avec le driver Windows. Impossible de lui spécifier de chercher le bon driver dans le dossier "Macintosh Driver For Windows XP".

Une idée ?

Je suis sous Vista Professionnel, MBP Core Duo.


----------



## Nics (10 Mars 2007)

6ix a dit:


> Machine visée + options particulières : MBP C2D 15,4 2.16Ghz", 2Go de ram 120Go.
> Version de Bootcamp : V1.12
> 
> Problèmes rencontrés:
> ...



Je suis dans le même cas


----------



## muhyidin (14 Mars 2007)

salut,

j'ai installé vista et tout est ok sauf le trackpad pour le clic droit la souris pour le defilement et l'isight qui est reconnu mais lorsque je commence une conversation avec webcam l'ecran reste noir.
Pour le trackpad et la souris je n'ai pas les memes numeros d'identification que ceux indiqués dans l'astuce et vista me signifie que les pilotes sont a jour.
Quelqu'un aurait une solution?

Merci


----------



## Tarul (15 Mars 2007)

muhyidin a dit:


> salut,
> 
> j'ai installé vista et tout est ok sauf le trackpad pour le clic droit la souris pour le defilement et l'isight qui est reconnu mais lorsque je commence une conversation avec webcam l'ecran reste noir.
> Pour le trackpad et la souris je n'ai pas les memes numeros d'identification que ceux indiqués dans l'astuce et vista me signifie que les pilotes sont a jour.
> ...



Si l'installation des pilotes XP n'arrange rien,  il y a pas de solution connut, seul apple pourrait sortir le driver à jour, il n'est pas possible de le trouver ailleurs car c'est apple qui fabrique les trackpad et l'isight.


----------



## muhyidin (15 Mars 2007)

ah voila qui a le merote d' etre clair, merci.Une question bete:Vista est plus gourmand en ressources pour tourner mais lorsque l' on joue cela a t' il une incidence sur la performance du jeu par rapport a xp?

Merci


----------



## Tarul (16 Mars 2007)

muhyidin a dit:


> ah voila qui a le merote d' etre clair, merci.Une question bete:Vista est plus gourmand en ressources pour tourner mais lorsque l' on joue cela a t' il une incidence sur la performance du jeu par rapport a xp?
> 
> Merci



C'est une question difficile à répondre tant que les paramètres qui entre en compte sont nombreux.

Il y a eut des comparatifs sur le net et dans les magazines, il y a une perte en générale de 10% pour les jeux XP. Mais avec des drivers qui tienne à peine la route car trop récent et immature en terme de performance.

Enfin dans le cas des macs, il y a un point à prendre en compte pour certaine gamme, l'utilisation des drivers autres que ceux fournit par apple, peuvent ne pas prendre en compte la gestion des ventilateurs.


----------



## capitaine_choc (18 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai quelques questions:

Est-ce qu'aero fonctionne sur macbook?
Vista sera supporté officiellement à la prochaine version de macos?
Bootcamp sera toujours vendu avec macos?

Je me demande ça pour mon prochain portable. Après tout puisque j'ai une licence Vista Business, un Macbook reviendrai au pire à un PC + MacOS + design et taille sympa. L'interêt d'acheter un PC portable serait réduit puisque reviendrait à repayer une licence Vista que j'ai déjà! Ce qui fait peur est le nombre impressionnant de problèmes avec les Macbook.


----------



## Tarul (18 Mars 2007)

capitaine_choc a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai quelques questions:
> 
> Est-ce qu'aero fonctionne sur macbook?
> *normalment oui, la GMA des macbook est compatible aero*
> ...



Les problèmes viennent que tous les drivers XP ne fonctionnent pas avec Vista, après il faut partir à la chasse au driver en fonction du fabriquant.


----------



## capitaine_choc (20 Mars 2007)

D'accord, merci pour les infos!


----------



## madekan (27 Mars 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde
je viens de tenter d installer vista sur mon macbook. J ai bien suivi vos conseils pour installer les drivers du mac mais rien ne fonctionne.
L install du clavier apple m a donne un clavier qwerty difficile a utiliser et ni blootooth, wifi,son, reglage de l ecran.
si quelqu un a une solution ce serais vraiment chouette car j en ai marre de taper ce message a l aveuglette. Merci d avance.

j ai installe une version 64 bit de vista ayant un macbook core2duo 2ghz DD120g 1giga de ram.


----------



## lifenight (27 Mars 2007)

Mets ton clavier en fr et installe input remapper


----------



## Frodon (28 Mars 2007)

madekan a dit:


> j ai installe une version 64 bit de vista ayant un macbook core2duo 2ghz DD120g 1giga de ram.



Les drivers actuellement fournis par Apple sont faits pour un système 32bits. Il va falloir que tu installe une version 32bits en attendant le support officiel des versions 64bits de Windows dans Bootcamp.


----------



## PYL2007 (5 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 

Config MAC PRO, 6Gb de Ram

Comme déjà reporté sur une précédente discussion, je rencontre également le problème d'un grésillement intermittent du son sur mon MAC PRO sous Vista. Jai également la carte son realtek. C'est extrèmement désagréable. J'ai par contre remarqué que le grésillement stoppe lorsque l'on désactive la carte Wifi (Broadcom) ! C'est curieux, mais c'est comme ça. J'ai essayé tous les drivers son et wifi disponibles. Rien à faire. Dès que le wifi est activé, le grésillement revient !
Quelqu'un aurait il une idée pour corriger ce pb ??
Par ailleurs, je rencontre aussi une difficulté avec mon clavier apple bluetooth. Chaque fois que je lance windows, il faut que je le réinstalle manuellement.
Merci d'avance pour vos précieux conseils ...  
Pierre-Yves


----------



## angealexiel (6 Avril 2007)

Moi aussi, Imac 24" core2duo 2,33ghz 2go Ram Geforce 7600 GT 500 go HDD

meme probleme que la personne juste au dessus, son qui gresille toutes les minutes, ce n'est pas realtek qui est en cause mais une interference wifi avec broadcom, il faut couper le wifi pour  que ca s'arette, my connaisant en informatique un peu, ca m'etonne, jamais je n'aurais cru sa possible....je pense qu'il va falloir attendre un nouveau driver pour le wifi... si jamais je trouve la solution je laisserai un message ici pour la personne qui a le meme soucis que moi, si jamais vous trouvez priere de faire de meme =) merci ^^


----------



## Mac Pro (12 Avril 2007)

est-il possible d'installer vista à partir d'une image .iso sans la graver (celle qui était téléchargable gratuitement il y a quelques mois sur le site de microsoft) ?


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Avril 2007)

Mac Pro a dit:


> est-il possible d'installer vista à partir d'une image .iso sans la graver (celle qui était téléchargable gratuitement il y a quelques mois sur le site de microsoft) ?



:modo: Depuis la sortie officielle de Vista la licence de cette version est expirée. Désolé...


----------



## Mac Pro (12 Avril 2007)

ok ok...
sinon pour ce que je dis, c'est possible ?


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Oui c'est possible mais il vous faut une partition supplémentaire, depuis os x, il faut déposer l'image sur une partition vierge, en redemarrant avec "option" cette partition est proposé et l'image sera montée


----------



## Tarul (5 Mai 2007)

Generation-nt.com vient de sortir 2 articles visant a optimiser Vista, c'est par ici que cela se passe : 

http://www.generation-nt.com/optimiser-tweak-alleger-windows-vista-article-25081-1.html
http://www.generation-nt.com/optimi...ndows-vista-performances-article-25086-1.html


----------



## stef157 (23 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
alors moi j'ai un probleme au niveau de la souris
le d&#233;filement ne va pas...
le clic gauche droit central fonctionne mai la molette pas 
que puise-je faire

je suis sur un imac cor2duo - avec souris bluetooth de appel 

merci


----------



## bacman (23 Juin 2007)

vista oem premium 32 bits, tout fonctionne correctement sur mon MBP 17 pouces santa rosa 4 go ram, y compris les effets aero et le mappage du clavier; même la webcam est reconnue dans messenger; boot camp a énormément évolué depuis la version initiale.
je ne rencontre aucun pb de driver. je pense que les pbs ne concernent que les versions 64 bits à deconseiller vu le nombre confiné d'applis prises en compte.


----------



## Tarul (23 Juin 2007)

stef157 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> alors moi j'ai un probleme au niveau de la souris
> le défilement ne va pas...
> le clic gauche droit central fonctionne mai la molette pas
> ...



tu es en 32 bits?, tu es sur quelle machine? et quel est la version de bootcamp.


----------



## Marco68 (23 Juin 2007)

Hello,

moi j'ai bootcamp 1.3 et vista home premium 32 bits, et mis &#224; part isight qui ne marche pas, tout est nickel, j'ai m&#234;me connect&#233; ma mighty mouse reconnue immediatement dans vista...


----------



## stef157 (28 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> tu es en 32 bits?, tu es sur quelle machine? et quel est la version de bootcamp.



j'ai la 64 bits ...
mais le problème vient de la souris lol
la molette ne fonctionne pas ... le clic centrale oui ... mais pas l'ascenseur.
Et j'avais le même problème sur xp 32bits...
pourriez-vous up les drivers pour la souris svp

merci


----------



## Tarul (28 Juin 2007)

stef157 a dit:


> j'ai la 64 bits ...
> mais le problème vient de la souris lol
> la molette ne fonctionne pas ... le clic centrale oui ... mais pas l'ascenseur.
> Et j'avais le même problème sur xp 32bits...
> ...



Malheureusement, Apple ne supporte que les versions 32 bits pour les drivers. J'ignore(mais je me doute qu'il n'existe pas) si il existe une version 64 bits Vista du driver de ta souris.


----------



## Orchidiana (2 Août 2007)

j'ai une question idiote et qui a peut-être été posée déjà, mais comme je ne l'ai trouvée nulle part

Voilà, j'ai installé dans les règles de l'art Vista avec Boot Camp avec succès sur OS X. Je n'ai qu'un insignifiant problème : comment fait-on pour avoir accès aux données (telle que la musique par exemple) qui se trouvent sur la partition OS X ? Je veux pouvoir lire les morceaux de musique sur OSX et sur Vista, y'a t'il une solution ?

Bien entendu la musique, c'est un exemple.


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Août 2007)

Orchidiana a dit:


> j'ai une question idiote et qui a peut-être été posée déjà, mais comme je ne l'ai trouvée nulle part
> 
> Voilà, j'ai installé dans les règles de l'art Vista avec Boot Camp avec succès sur OS X. Je n'ai qu'un insignifiant problème : comment fait-on pour avoir accès aux données (telle que la musique par exemple) qui se trouvent sur la partition OS X ? Je veux pouvoir lire les morceaux de musique sur OSX et sur Vista, y'a t'il une solution ?
> 
> Bien entendu la musique, c'est un exemple.



Tu as dû mal chercher  seule solution pour voir la partition Mac depuis Windows : installer le logiciel MacDrive.


----------



## Orchidiana (2 Août 2007)

merci beaucoup DarkOrange !  Oui j'ai d&#251; mal chercher pourtant je te jure que j'ai cherch&#233;, mais peut-&#234;tre que je n'ai pas lu assez attentivement (pour ma d&#233;fense le nombre de sujets avec des titres pas clairs et pas en rapport avec les termes recherch&#233


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Août 2007)

Orchidiana a dit:


> (pour ma défense le nombre de sujets avec des titres pas clairs et pas en rapport avec les termes recherché)



Eh oui je sais, c'est pourtant pas faute de le rappeler


----------



## manustyle (30 Juin 2008)

lu all,

je viens de m'essayer un Vista 32bits sur mon MBP fraichement acheté.

Install, non souci 

Par contre, niveau driver, merdouille 

L'écran reste avec la luminosité a fond.

Ou trouver les drivers Vista pour Macbook Pro, car ceux inclus sur le cd de Leopard n'ont pas l'air de fonctionner.

Il me manque en particulier celui de la prise Ethernet.

mici


----------



## DeepDark (30 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> lu all,
> 
> je viens de m'essayer un Vista 32bits sur mon MBP fraichement acheté.
> 
> ...


Tu as fait la mise à jour bootcamp?


----------



## manustyle (30 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Tu as fait la mise à jour bootcamp?



Celle qui fait 228 Mo en .exe  ?  Je viens de la voir 

Mais faut que je la mette sur un cd pour la faire passer sur Vista


----------



## DeepDark (30 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Celle qui fait 228 Mo en .exe  ?  Je viens de la voir
> 
> Mais faut que je la mette sur un cd pour la faire passer sur Vista


Non télécharges la depuis windows directement...


----------



## manustyle (30 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Non télécharges la depuis windows directement...



ouai mais non, j'accède pas au net depuis windows :mouais:


----------



## DeepDark (30 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> ouai mais non, j'accède pas au net depuis windows :mouais:


Ah d'accord, c'est un choix que je comprend 

Donc CD, clé USB, DDE...


----------



## manustyle (1 Juillet 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ah d'accord, c'est un choix que je comprend
> 
> Donc CD, clé USB, DDE...



Bon et bien impossible de faire cette foutu mise a jour, je clic 2 fois sur le .exe et rien ne se passe.
J'ai lu a plusieurs endroits le même type de problème.

Ras le bol, j'ai effacé ma partition Vista. Ressayerai avec XP, p-etre que j'aurais plus de chance


----------



## manustyle (2 Juillet 2008)

Bon pas plus de chance avec XP, err. disc après le redemmarage !

Vous allez me dire, à quoi bon mettre windows sur un mac quand on a déjà un pc, bon c'était pour le fun a vrai dire 

Comprend pas, ça à l'air de fonctionner chez certains !:hein:


----------



## DeepDark (2 Juillet 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Bon pas plus de chance avec XP, err. disc après le redemmarage !
> 
> Vous allez me dire, à quoi bon mettre windows sur un mac quand on a déjà un pc, bon c'était pour le fun a vrai dire
> 
> Comprend pas, ça à l'air de fonctionner chez certains !:hein:


L'err disque vient du fait qu'a aucun moment windows te propose en quel format tu veut formater la partition bootcamp. Ce problème survient quelquefois... Toi tu n'a pas de chance.

Néanmoins OuiOui a proposé une solution pour installer windows même si ce problème survient : c'est par ici 


P.S : J'ai pas testé, chez moi tout s'est passé sans problèmes...


----------



## manustyle (6 Juillet 2008)

Ca y est j'ai réussi à installer Vista correctement, en fait je m'y étais mal pris à l'install. des drivers la premiere fois.

J'ai quand même quelques questions 

Le trackpad, on peut pas faire clic droit dessus, obligé de se servir du bouton   dommage !

La télécommande peut faire fonctionner quels programmes ?

Pareil pour la Cam, avec quels prog. marche-t-elle ?

Sinon, c'est génial d'avoir 2 OS sur 1 bécane


----------



## chafpa (11 Janvier 2010)

Je déterre ce post.

J'essaye d'installer Vista Edition Intégrale avec Bootcamp 3.

Tout se passe normalement, à priori.

Quelques heures plus tard, Vista se plante, écran noir avec message d'erreur pour rebooter à partir du CD mais là, impossible de faire quoi que ce soit !

J'en suis à ma seconde tentative et avant d'en faire une 3ème, j'aimerais savoir ce qui ne va pas.


----------



## chafpa (17 Janvier 2010)

la 3ième a été la bonne. Tout roule maintenant


----------

